# M-1 Executive Kogan: Fedor Emelianenko Faces Pedro Rizzo On June 21 In Russia



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

M-1 EXECUTIVE KOGAN: FEDOR EMELIANENKO FACES PEDRO RIZZO ON JUNE 21 IN RUSSIA



> Fedor Emelianenko will square off with Pedro Rizzo on June 21 at the Ice Palace in St. Petersburg, Russia.
> 
> Evgeni Kogan, M-1 Global director of operations, announced the news Friday morning on his official Twitter feed. Kogan had previously teased Emelianenko’s return to the ring earlier this month, but an opponent had not been named until today. The June 21 event is expected to be an M-1 Global show and could air on pay-per-view.
> 
> ...



Oh snap


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

For somebody claiming to want a shot in the UFC, he's not exactly fighting opponents that are even relative to the upper echelons of the sport right now


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

As always, Fedor UFC hype hopes follow with disappointing can crushing fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If this is the kinda fights Fedor is content with taking at this stage of his career, he's kissing any P4P status goodbye.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Rizzo's last fight was against Ken Shamrock in 2010.... wtf Fedor, wtf


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

LizaG said:


> If this is the kinda fights Fedor is content with taking at this stage of his career, he's kissing any P4P status goodbye.


Why don't we say he's climbing the ladder but OUTSIDE the UFC? Can't we see it like that?

After the three consecutive losses, he needs to get things right again, and I think he's on the right track.

I really wished he gets an invitation to the UFC, but this is life, and we have to accept it


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Losing to a 205lb fighter won't get someone a UFC invitation, but Pedr Rizzo? 7 years ago I would've benn all over that fight, now it's another name in a recently unimpressive win column.

...if you ask me


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

K R Y said:


> As always, Fedor UFC hype hopes follow with disappointing can crushing fight.


Rizzo is a can? Maybe passed his prime def not a can.Who would you rather he fights ?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It's a name fight at least. There arent so many top ranked HW fighters outside the UFC and just maybe, Bellator.


----------



## Freckle (Apr 23, 2012)

I was hyped aboout the Gracie fight talk, but this....underwhelming.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's his stupid management hand picking fights for em. 

Overlooking the Brock Lesnar title fight had to have been one of the biggest blunders of all time. I'm quite certain he would have dethroned em taking the UFC title in the process. THEN if he lost to JDS or Cain it would have been a passing of the torch. At least like Big Nog he got his shine in the UFC. But nope...instead his management committs career suicide for him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Bknmax said:


> Rizzo is a can? Maybe passed his prime def not a can.Who would you rather he fights ?


When Rizzo hasn't fought in 2 years, with his last victory being Ken Shamrock...maybe I was a bit harsh with calling him a can, but I just wanted and expected a far better opponent for Fedor. The winner of Barnett/Cormier, or a mid tier UFC guy (I know I know)

Just seems he's back to scraping the barrel and targeting easy wins.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

A win over Rizzo does nothing for his career and if he happens to lose, that would be disastrous.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's two over the hill fighters trying to recapture their former glory. At this point I think he's honestly just beating old men, cans and up and commers that have no business in the ring with him. He's just picking up a paycheck.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> A win over Rizzo does nothing for his career and if he happens to lose, that would be disastrous.


Well actually it gives him a 3 fight winning streak so fighting guys like Rolles in the next fight would be out of the question,and as far as realistic opponents go, Rizzo is a good one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but who the heck does he fight after he fights Rizzo? He's going to have either exiled UFC fighters or washed up fighters. Another option is up and coming fighters who aren't ready.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Rizzo has also been looking for a way back in to the UFC lately and this could be it. 

He's two wins over Barnett in his career, serious leg kicks and 1 punch power. If he's trained hard for this fight he's a good test for fedor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he maybe looking for a way into the UFC but I'm not sure this is it. Fedor is looking to go out with a bang and if could just make Rizzo look like a washout. Though Rizzo hasn't fought for years.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bob Sapp must've been busy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've always wondered how a fight like that would go. That's when Bob Sapp was in his prime. Nowadays it wouldn't be much of a fight.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

kantowrestler said:


> It's two over the hill fighters trying to recapture their former glory. At this point I think he's honestly just beating old men, cans and up and commers that have no business in the ring with him. He's just picking up a paycheck.


I agree with this. He could win the next 20 fights in a row... It won't matter, unless he's doing it in the UFC. Not only that, but ever since he submitted to Werdum, and then proceeded to lose to Silva & Hendo in a row.... His "unbeatable" aura went to hell and he'll never be able to get it back.


----------



## DaFreshestG (Jan 13, 2012)

wish fedor go to bellator be a kick to dana and im sure hed love doing that


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Rizzo by split decision. Then the UFC talk will end for good.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I've always wondered how a fight like that would go. That's when Bob Sapp was in his prime. Nowadays it wouldn't be much of a fight.


Sapp never had a prime,and if he did Fedor was fighting real competition in pride. Sapp should of joined the UFC to fight their garbage overhyped champs back then.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sapp was never light enough to go into the UFC, even when it was just Arlovski and Sylvia. What I define as Sapp's prime was when he beat Hernesto Hoost twice and gave Big Nog a fun for his money. He was actually a serious threat and then he faced Cro Cop...the rest is history.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Sapp never had a prime,and if he did Fedor was fighting real competition in pride. Sapp should of joined the UFC to fight their garbage overhyped champs back then.





kantowrestler said:


> Sapp was never light enough to go into the UFC, even when it was just Arlovski and Sylvia. What I define as Sapp's prime was when he beat Hernesto Hoost twice and gave Big Nog a fun for his money. He was actually a serious threat and then he faced Cro Cop...the rest is history.


Kanto by unanimous decision over bikini.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Sapp was never light enough to go into the UFC, even when it was just Arlovski and Sylvia. What I define as Sapp's prime was when he beat Hernesto Hoost twice and gave Big Nog a fun for his money. He was actually a serious threat and then he faced Cro Cop...the rest is history.


No he wasn't a serious threat Bob Sapp is a disgrace to MMA and a ******* joke,i rank him just a bit under Lesnar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Now I know you are really off. First of all there is a significant talent gap between Sapp and Lesnar. Second, let me reiterate this since you failed to address it, he beat 4X K-1 Grand Prix Champion Ernest Hoost!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Now I know you are really off. First of all there is a significant talent gap between Sapp and Lesnar. Second, let me reiterate this since you failed to address it, he beat 4X K-1 Grand Prix Champion Ernest Hoost!


Yah I guess you're right beating Hoost a K 1 beast makes Sap legit,and sorry about Lesnar he really earned that UFC title with a 1 - 1 record and beating a 46 yr old man to get it. My bad bro


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Yah I guess you're right beating Hoost a K 1 beast makes Sap legit,and sorry about Lesnar he really earned that UFC title with a 1 - 1 record and beating a 46 yr old man to get it. My bad bro


So I guess Randy Couture, Heath Herring, Frank MIr and Shane Carwin are all cans? They must be if you rate Lesnar so low. I suppose beating a 3 time world champ and a 2 time world champ these days is the equivalent of going for a run or maybe having a bowl of cereal?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> So I guess Randy Couture, Heath Herring, Frank MIr and Shane Carwin are all cans? They must be if you rate Lesnar so low. I suppose beating a 3 time world champ and a 2 time world champ these days is the equivalent of going for a run or maybe having a bowl of cereal?


Not cans but def not on the same level as the great one and the new breed fighters Cormier,Cain evolved wrestling and jds is a boxing beast. Lesnar is garbage and so is Sapp


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> Not cans but def not on the same level as the great one and the new breed fighters Cormier,Cain evolved wrestling and jds is a boxing beast. Lesnar is garbage and so is Sapp


If those old school guys aren't cans then Lesnar isn't garbage. Somewhere below the elite you mentioned, but definitely not garbage. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> If those old school guys aren't cans then Lesnar isn't garbage. Somewhere below the elite you mentioned, but definitely not garbage. You can't have it both ways.


What old school guys are you exactly talking about DonRifle mentioned Randy,Herring,MIr,Carwin out of that list Randy would be the only one who actually earned his stripes.



kantowrestler said:


> Now I know you are really off. First of all there is a significant talent gap between Sapp and Lesnar.


 Is there really? both Turtle up and tap like bitches.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> What old school guys are you exactly talking about DonRifle mentioned Randy,Herring,MIr,Carwin out of that list Randy would be the only one who actually earned his stripes.
> 
> Is there really? both Turtle up and tap like bitches.


Yeah ok former champ and contender in just his last fight Frank Mir with over 20 UFC fights didn't "earn his stripes" either. I see what kind of logic I'm arguing with nm.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah ok former champ and contender in just his last fight Frank Mir with over 20 UFC fights didn't "earn his stripes" either. I see what kind of logic I'm arguing with nm.


lol what a joke post,the all mighty Mir winning his Belt from Sylvia and beating an out of prime Nog for an interim,i see what kind of logic i'm dealing with here you actually think the UFC div was good before Cain easily took the belt from an over hyped fighter.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Bknmax said:


> lol what a joke post,the all mighty Mir winning his Belt from Sylvia and beating an out of prime Nog for an interim,i see what kind of logic i'm dealing with here you actually think the UFC div was good before Cain easily took the belt from an over hyped fighter.


Bones easily took the belt over from an overhyped fighter too. So did JDS. So did Anderson. So the did GSP. Waitaminute. EVERY division has always sucked look how easily their champs go down. Brilliant.

Oh but THOSE guys sucked these new guys are awesome, until they get beat and we realise no it was these guys that sucked

Every UFC division since the fall of pride has had THE BEST FIGHTERS IN THAT CLASS IN THE WORLD. Period. Your relative statements about the depth of each division are meaningless, the fact is if they're the ufc champ they're the best in the world at the time. 

It's not like heavyweights were sitting at home eating cheeseburgers for 20 years until Cain came around, they were evolving the same as the rest of mma.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How easily their champions fell? Jones doesn't suck, neither does JDS, Anderson or GSP. I don't know who you're talking about.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> How easily their champions fell? Jones doesn't suck, neither does JDS, Anderson or GSP. I don't know who you're talking about.


It's called irony. I was just trying to prove how dumb it is to judge a div based on how easily the new champ takes his belt. 

He said Cain took it easily from Brock, so Brock sucks. Well bones demolished shogun, GSP demolished Hughes and andy demolished franklin so I guess all of them sucked too.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> It's called irony. I was just trying to prove how dumb it is to judge a div based on how easily the new champ takes his belt.
> 
> He said Cain took it easily from Brock, so Brock sucks. Well bones demolished shogun, GSP demolished Hughes and andy demolished franklin so I guess all of them sucked too.


I guess so if you're comparing them to Brock somehow


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> *According to Russian news outlet RIA Novosti, Fedor is almost assured to retire*.
> 
> “I think it’s time to call it a day,” Fedor said when asked about his post-Pedro Rizzo plans. “This fight may be my last one. I have been learning from Pedro’s fights and have a lot of respect for him. He is a fighter of a great maturity, beating many of the strongest.”


time to say goodbye.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think we have already established that whole fact that Fedor is retiring. Just because a news agency reiterates it doesn't mean anything. He retires after this fight then he retires after this fight.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Rauno said:


> It's a name fight at least. There arent so many top ranked HW fighters outside the UFC and just maybe, Bellator.


Thats exactly why he isn't fighting TOP Fighters. There is none of them outside the UFC except Cormier and Barnett which both were in a fight recently.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the only heavyweights outside the UFC and Bellator are either up and comers or aging veterans. Either that or go betweens from lightheavyweight. Then you also have Bobby Lashley.


----------

